# X-Trial LE Roofraillights



## Vashan (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey,

I'm new to this forum, but would like to start with a question.
My dad owns a X-Trial LE with the roofrails and the lights in them.
My question, how do you turn them on, if looked everywhere, went
throught the manual and couldnt find a thing, anyone that can
enlighten me?

Thank You in advance,

Vashan


----------



## franchy1 (Feb 5, 2004)

what year?


----------



## Vashan (Nov 4, 2009)

Its from the early 2008, its the latest model.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The roof lights only work with high beam on, there should be a switch for them in the dash near the steering wheel and you need to have high beams on for them to work. It's a safety feature as these roof lights are only meant to be used off-road.


----------



## MikeEirwen (Jun 18, 2015)

Vashan said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but would like to start with a question.
> My dad owns a X-Trial LE with the roofrails and the lights in them.
> ...


They operate in conjunction with the Main Beam, you then you press the rocker Switch that switches on the roof rally lights they then will illuminate.
But go off when you go back to Dipped Beam.


Hope this help.
Mike


----------



## MikeEirwen (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh by the way the rocker switch on my 2008 T31 model is for the roof switch is to your right by driver knee.

See aussietrail comments.


----------

